# Critique my horse please :)



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

sweet face, nice color. her back makes me wonder though. was she used as a broodmare or started really young? she looks posty in back (straight up and down rear legs/joints) and her front feet seem odd to me. does she pull herself along or does she push from behind? i ask that because her shoulder seems to be more well developed than her hind end. 

i am by no means any expert on any of this so please take my comment with a grain of salt.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

She defiantly just kind of pulls herself along.
I know she's never had a foal but I'm guessing she was started really young. 
Three people before me were the people who trained her and they used to show her, but that's about all I know of her past.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I worry about her back also. Very long and sway back. I am also no expert. Waiting to see what others say.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

She looks like she might have a back issue; I can't remember what its called but I know someone with a Haflinger has it and it looks a lot like the above. I'll ask her tonight what it is.  Might be something to ask your vet about... when I get the name of it. Lol. 

I like her shoulder though; she really looks like a nice mare besides the back. 

Pretty level back, looks like she's standing extremely wide in the hind (can't remember what its called :/ ) 

I just started learning about conformation as well so anyone more experienced feel free to correct me!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Swayback—technically called lordosis


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Is there anything I need to do about it? Maybe less riding, right now I ride her just about every day for only 30min at the most and it's usually just at a walk.


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Should also add that I hardly ever put a saddle on her, we usually just go bareback.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

I would just google it to see what is recommended for it. Bareback is probably good. Seems to fit a saddle may be kinda hard.


----------



## SRCM16 (Oct 7, 2011)

nvr2many said:


> Swayback—technically called lordosis


Oh, yup! Lol. Around here 'swayback' means the rider is too heavy, or was backed too young. No one ever considers there may be a different reason. 



omgpink said:


> Is there anything I need to do about it? Maybe less riding, right now I ride her just about every day for only 30min at the most and it's usually just at a walk.


This is a really good article about lordosis.

The Truth about Horse Swaybacks


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you, it was very informative!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

her sway back will make her hind end weak. You can get saddle pads that are built up around the withers and make sure she has enough pads so the saddle fits comfy. even bareback it may help distribute the weight more evenly.
Her Knees look a bit puffy, and in one photo it looked like she had to long of toes in front. or not enough heel. something is off on her front feet. She is cute. Just be kind and dont ask a lot of speed or steep hills and she should be fine.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

A sway back can be ridden pretty often, 
Swayback is more genetic than just being ridden too much
I just learned that the other day

You can get special pads to help give them a bit more support


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Lordosis is almost always, 100% genetic. Because of this, I don't think this mare should be bred. It is well known in Saddlebreds and a few other breeds. It could be bred out of horses entirely, if nobody would breed such horses. 

That said, most with much worse cases than this mare, can be useful riding horses, well into old age.

She's a pretty girl. Just a bit straight in the rear I think and maybe a little clubby in the right rear. I think she should make a nice riding horse for you, for years to come.

Most do ride these horse with saddles, since it distributes the weight more evenly over the back. 

Lizzie


----------

